# Change dictionary on Kindle 4



## Studsk (May 24, 2014)

Hi, Ive got this Kindle 4 without touch.
I've downloaded samples of other dictionaries, but how do I change them to default, so that they are the ones popping up when I mark a word while reading?

For example: The standart dictionary Spanish-Spanish works fine, but if I want to change it to Spanish-English so that there comes an English explanation when Im reading a Spanish book. I have downloaded a Spanish-English dictionary sample, but I cannot seem to get the option inside settings that says "change to default" or "change primary dictionary" or such thing. Inside Settings->Dictionaries->Spanish I only got this one option which is the standart Spanish-Spanish. Even if I press the Menu-botton inside Settings I dont get any option that makes me able to change it.

Hope you can help me.

Rasmus Kvejborg


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Studsk!

Sadly, I don't think you can do what you want.  There are alternate 'definition' type dictionaries you can load, but not translation dictionaries.

On the Paperwhite, there's a built in translation function that works for many modern languages including Spanish, French, German, Greek, Chinese, Japanese, and others.  So if you have a word or phrase in a book that's in a foreign language, you can get an English translation.  I would assume that, if you're reading in, say Spanish, you could similarly get the Spanish equivalent of an English word or phrase in the text.  

But it sounds like you have the basic kindle and I'm fairly certain it doesn't have that function.


----------



## Studsk (May 24, 2014)

Hi Ann, Thank you for the quick reply! 

OK - its nice to know so that I can end my persuit  

Thanks,

Rasmus Kvejborg


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It might be that the Spanish dictionary that you have is not properly formatted to be considered as a default dictionary.  Not all dictionaries are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasmus,

I think you CAN add a translation dictionary to the Kindle 4, at least according to this site:
http://msturm.p7.de/misc_kindle_en_es.php

It also has a free dictionary you can side load and then set as the default dictionary.

Also, see this blog post by one of our members.

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-and-open-spanish-to-english-kindle.html

I haven't tested it yet--will do so later today.

Betsy


----------



## Studsk (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Betsy, ill also look into this later, please post when you've tested it


----------



## Studsk (May 24, 2014)

--- SOLVED ---

I just downloaded the "download it" link under "The solution" on this page you gave me, Betsy http://msturm.p7.de/misc_kindle_en_es.php
And i was suddenly able to change it in the dictionary settings and it worked instantly!

Thank you so much


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It is possible that because you had samples only, they wouldn't install as default dictionaries.  That actually makes sense, if you think about it.  They would only have a few words in them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Studsk said:


> --- SOLVED ---
> 
> I just downloaded the "download it" link under "The solution" on this page you gave me, Betsy http://msturm.p7.de/misc_kindle_en_es.php
> And i was suddenly able to change it in the dictionary settings and it worked instantly!
> ...


Great, Rasmus!

Sorry I didn't get to it yesterday--we had company and I was pooped when they left! Glad you were able to get it to work.

Have a great evening!

Betsy


----------

